# artificial intelligence



## rajesh619 (Sep 3, 2008)

please give me details about artificial intellligence.what are the benefits of art. intelligence.


----------



## D@rekills4 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Robots can Talk*

Even I don't know specifically but I have heard that robots will be able to talk with us using Artificial Intelligence.


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 3, 2008)

Artificial Intelligence: Meaning is clear Literally. An imagination the computer-scientist-turned-philosopher wants to indulge himself/herself in as he/she sick and tired of the way people are handling the world nowadays. 

Utter crap as of now. 
Machines cant think of their own. They work as they are programmed. Maybe in distant future, we may program them to take in numerous factors from the surroundings and make decisions on their own? But then again that would still be programming. (but hell, even humans are programmed, by society, by parents, by friends, by environment...) 

Anyways I dunno much about the ongoing developments, things have remained same since since years, only a bit faster.


----------

